# Tony's LCBA Recipe



## Econwatson (6/3/13)

Hi all!

Does anybody have the AG recipe for Tony's highly acclaimed LCBA around including the procedure? Recipe DB still seems to be down.

Thank you in advance! 

James


----------



## Smokomark (6/3/13)

LITTLE CREATURE
BRIGHT ALE



25 litre batch to
allow for trub;
23lt
start add 7lt later

Strike
temp for 23lt 69 deg
Type: All
Grain
Date: 4/5/2011 
Style American Pale
Ale 
Method All Grain 
Original Gravity 1.046 
Final
Gravity 1.011 
Alcohol Content 4.55% 
Efficiency
75% 
Total IBU (Bitterness) 25.8 
EBC (colour)
7 Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Size: 30.11 L
Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Keggle 
Taste
Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 
Taste
Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or
IBU 
3.37 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM)Grain 68.63 % 
0.96 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 19.61% 
0.29 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
0.29 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
9.62 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (45 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
9.62 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (45 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
14.42 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
14.42 gm B Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
19.23 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
19.23 gm B Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


this beer
is so close to the origional its not funny. Light, easy to drink
maltyness ballances the hops perfectly. neither is overpowering. <br
/>Hop aroma and hop flavor are spot on too with about equal flavor
in mouth and aroma in the nose when sipping, drinking or
sculling...... which ever you prefer.<br />Mash it at 65 to 66
deg.<br />firmented at 19 deg with us-56<br 



*Mash time 90min 65-66 degrees*

*Boil time 90mins*


----------



## Econwatson (6/3/13)

Thanks mate 

I know you didn't write the recipe but is the 7 litres of additional water for sparging? 7 litres seems a lot of sparge water!


----------



## joshF (8/3/13)

Maaaaan, this beer is so friggen good. Made it 3 times now and the most recent i mashed at 68 instead of 65 from the previous attempts.

*In my opinion*, this beer definitely needs to be mashed around the 68 mark as it really really helps compliment and brings out the flavour in the hops. 

Side by side comparison with the original has the original tasting a little thin compared to Tony's version. I seriously prefer mine over the commercial version as i'm sure most of us who made it have aswell.

Try throwing in 15 grams of galaxy at flame out too if your feeling experimental. Obviously didn't do much for the flavour but makes it smell even better, if you like those fruity smelling beers


----------



## Econwatson (8/3/13)

Thanks mate! Brewed it last night, have it in the cube at the moment.

Can't wait to try it, just need to clear the fermenter and get it in there!


----------



## Tony (8/3/13)

what yeast are you using?


----------



## Econwatson (8/3/13)

I actually bought wyeast 1056. Do you reckon it will do the trick?

Not in the fermenter yet, so still time to change!


----------



## Tony (8/3/13)

will be fine.

I much prefer 1272 for my yank ales though.

More (some) character, clears faster and produces bugger all diacetyl..... which US-05 / 1056 usually polutes my beers with.


----------



## micblair (11/3/13)

With no disrespect to Tony's recipe, it's in the vicinity but you if you think its going to be identical you might be disappointed (you might even like it better?!). I've made it a few times now, first with pellets then all flowers like Creatures do -- still wasn't _quite_ the business. I think emulating qualities of the Bright Ale is a much better exercise than trying cloning it. When I have a mouthful of BA, I love that its just bitter enough, full bodied; but not filling and obviously very sessionable with a fantastic hop flavour/aroma -- something all your house ales should aspire to!


----------

